# Mail - Pièces jointes office en  .dat



## kjayoub (22 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Petit bug incompréhensible pour moi:
-j'envoie un mail de mon laptop (Windows via Outlook) avec un .xlsx en pièce jointe. Le mail est envoyé de mon compte mail du boulot vers le Gmail de ma femme
-sur l'iPhone 5C de ma femme: elle reçoit le mail avec une pièce jointe en .dat
-sur mon iPhone 6 (éléments envoyés): aucun problème

Question: comment le .xlsx se transforme-t-il en .dat, et uniquement sur un des deux iPhones ?
Ca fait ca avec les excel, word et même PDF !

Les 2 iPhones sont à jour de iOS.

Merci!


----------



## r e m y (22 Février 2016)

Winmail.dat sont issus d'Outlook, qui encapsule les mails au format RTF pour éviter de perdre la mise en forme.
Le problème c'est qu'Outlook est le seul à savoir utiliser ces fichiers....

cf cette page du support Microsoft
https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/kb/278061

je ne sais pas pourquoi les 2 iPhones se comportent différemment... peut-être parce que l'expéditeur a enregistré différemment vos 2 adresses eMails dans le carnet d'Outlook, précisant que pour vous, il faut envoyer les mails au format "texte brut"


----------



## kjayoub (22 Février 2016)

Merci bcp pour la réponse rapide!
Je vais regarder pour mettre un paramètre par défaut en "texte brut"


----------

